# Can I has crab sandwich?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## A Golden to love (Mar 6, 2021)

Super cute


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

Then I have to work while this is my view.... I wish someone would have told me before 26 years of Chessies that Goldens are angels in dogs bodies. I love my Chessie but this is a whole different thing. I’m totally in love with Goldens. I can hardly wait for our boy or girl next year!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is one very happy and relaxed girl you have there.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That is one very happy and relaxed boy you have there.


Girl 😆


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HaliaGoldens said:


> Girl 😆



Oops, thanks for pointing that out, guess I didn't look at the picture that closely. 

@Steve Ruffin, sorry, I corrected my post.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Oops, thanks for pointing that out, guess I didn't look at the picture that closely.
> 
> @Steve Ruffin, sorry, I corrected my post.


Ha, as long as you rub her tummy, she doesn’t care. She’s my angel.


----------



## Mister F (Feb 6, 2021)

SteveRuffin said:


> Then I have to work while this is my view.... I wish someone would have told me before 26 years of Chessies that Goldens are angels in dogs bodies. I love my Chessie but this is a whole different thing. I’m totally in love with Goldens. I can hardly wait for our boy or girl next year!


It’s an improvement on the view I get. A bunch of extra equipment is attached to mine 🍆 ⚾⚾


----------

